# Mizuno MP 59 irons



## JT77 (Apr 19, 2012)

Just thought I would post a little review on my new irons.
After 2 weeks of having them, playing 7 rounds and several range sessions I feel I can give an honest reflection of my findings.  

First up, the clubs look fantastic, when at address they have a thin top line, sit very nicely behind the ball and give a feeling of confidence to me that I can hit the shot I want to play. 
The clubs are grwat for offering playability, allowing me to work the ball both ways, but they still offer some forgiveness on miss hits.  I find that misshits generally stay straight, just land short of target, you know when you hit a bad shot as you get great feedback.  You also know when you flush it too as it doesn't feel as though you've actually 'hit' anything, it just feels so smooth. 

I'm really enjoying the feel and control I have, I'm still getting used to the shafts as the s300 are different to the px I was playing. 
Hopefully they will continue to behave, they are tremendous irons, not for everyone though, I would suggest that good ball strikers will notice the benefits of these irons more than someone looking forgiveness and distance.


----------



## fundy (Apr 19, 2012)

Nice write up, how would you compare them to the x-forgeds JT?

On say distance, forgiveness, workability


PS prob time you updated your signature for them


----------



## Imurg (Apr 19, 2012)

They're an "upgrade" to the MP58's I had  - a really good club that rewarded a good strike.
I found that I needed my A game to get the most from them.
The 59's are supposed to be a tad more fogiving so a good compromise.

Enjoy.....

ps I still think the 58's look better.....


----------



## JT77 (Apr 19, 2012)

Cheers fundy lol

I find them easier to work the ball, maybe helped by the shafts, on the flightscope thing they were about a club longer, in truth though I would say they play half a club more, so a x forged 8 would be a Mp59 7 1/2. 
Not much between them on forgiveness really, still some but not much.


----------



## Scottjd1 (Apr 19, 2012)

Imurg said:



			ps I still think the 58's look better.....

Click to expand...

Nothing looks better.....


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 19, 2012)

52's....


----------



## Alex1975 (Apr 19, 2012)

fundy said:



			Nice write up, how would you compare them to the x-forgeds JT?

On say distance, forgiveness, workability


PS prob time you updated your signature for them
		
Click to expand...

I think they would look good on you mate!!!


----------



## munro007 (Apr 20, 2012)

I looked at the MP59, but i preferred Taylormades MC irons. Horses and courses and all that.


----------



## CMAC (Apr 20, 2012)

69's.........

thats a club not an offer


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm giving some ser thought to getting a set esp as my 62's are so unforgiving and you lose maybe 10 yards compared with my old MP57.

I did try a 6 iron with half a dozen balls and it felt good, Trouble is Â£700 for a set of irons seems a little steep.


----------

